
Ask HN: Some less known books that are absolute favorites of yours - maxan
What are some less known books that are absolute favorites of yours?<p>Bonus points if:<p>1. You&#x27;ve read them as an adult<p>2. You&#x27;ve re-read them<p>3. You&#x27;ve enjoyed _the process_ of reading them — perhaps they are beautifully written or perhaps they made you laugh<p>4. They&#x27;ve impacted your life in a positive way<p>Both non-fiction and fiction books are welcome!<p>If you feel like it, please consider including a 1-2 sentence description or quote.<p>Thank you!
======
ggm
"The green child" by Herbert Read anarchist utopianism from 1935. Very trippy
ending

"Terra Nostra" by Carlos Fuentes translated by Margaret Peden. Huge 1976 magic
realist novel with very bizarre subplots

"Zazie dans le metro" by Raymond Queneau 1959 ... it's a joy. Cross dressing
swearmastery

"Fuzz against junk and the hero maker" Akbar Del Piombo Olympia press 1968/9
repurposed Victorian art subversive cartoon book.

"The exploits of englebrecht" Maurice Richardson 1950 surrealist literature at
it's finest.

"A Scots Quair" Lewis Crassic Gribbon 1922-34 socialist feminist realist
scotrish novel of great emotional burden

------
ggm
The niccolo series by Dorothy Dunnett. (populist, best sellers but perhaps
dated and less known by more recent readers) Meticulously researched bodice
ripper romance adventure set in the rennaisance against a backdrop of trade in
dye, fabric and knowledge. Dunnett was a first class medieval scholar and
after a core of fictional characters were established almost everyone she
writes about exists in the literature of the time. Plus, bodice ripping!

------
mooreds
The Sparrow by Mary Doria Russell. Deals with big themes in an accessible
science fiction world.

